# Caring for your X-Trail



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Ok I made the investment.. I purchased The SFX foam polishing pad system and a Porter Cable 7424 dual-action polisher from www.autopia-carcare.com. Using the coupon code of autopia I got another 12% Discount on the kit.

The price in Canada for the Porter Cable 7424 is overpriced and purchasing the whole kit was cheaper than buying just the 7424 alone in Canada.

I want to protect my X-Trail and this investment should be worth it. I must say the service so far from Autopia-Carcare has been much like Leng at Maxdax! I am very pleased. They are shipping it to my U.S. address in two days from California to Plattsburgh NY.

So my question to all of you, is what do you use... waxes, polishes, glazes, etc... It would be great to know how all of you are detailing your X-TRAIL..... let us know.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*MEGUIARS*

Hi Stephen,

Yet another one of my favourite subjects 

I use MEGUIARS for all my washing, polishing and detailing of the exy and because mine is black I use a product called Scratch-X (fine scratch & swirl remover) from the Meguiars range, which I found to be the perfect solution.

Meguaiars products are widely available in Australia, so I don't have a problem locating them anywhere.

The "wet look" polish is awesome as well


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm with Jalal. Been a Meguiars customer for several years and I love their products. Currently using Gold Class paste wax on my silver X-Trail and even for a light coloured car, the paint looks very glossy and reflective.

Been reading about products like Zainos and Finish First, which claim to provide the best gloss and protection but I can't seem to find those in the retail markets so I don't bother.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Zaino Bros.

I believe there's only one Canadian distributor...in Guelph, ON.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Zaino Bros.
> 
> I believe there's only one Canadian distributor...in Guelph, ON.


You can buy some Zaino products in barber shops (Yes, I know, sounds weird). There is one in Square One Mall, In Mississauga


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I found the old email From Sal Zaino from when I asked him about it 2 years ago:

"Thank You for your interest in Zaino Bros' Show Car Polish Products. 

For all Canadian orders. I have set up an official Canadian distributor 
of Zaino Bros' Show Car Polish Products. For your convenience you can 
order directly from him. 

Mike Adams 
Crown Auto Emporium 
www.car-fanatic.com 
325 Eramosa Rd. 
Guelph, Ontario 
N1E 2N1 
(519)763-8473 
Email <[email protected]> 

He stocks the complete Zaino product line and also accepts Visa & 
Mastercard orders."

Things may well have changed since then, I don't know. I still have some left.
It's a lot of work but the results are impressive. Is it "the best"? Who knows? You hear so many people say this is the best, that is the best. Honestly though, what the hell do the vast majority of us really know? I can tell you that I'm personally happy with Zaino and am going to stick with it/them though.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

stx said:


> I'm with Jalal. Been a Meguiars customer for several years and I love their products. Currently using Gold Class paste wax on my silver X-Trail and even for a light coloured car, the paint looks very glossy and reflective.
> 
> Been reading about products like Zainos and Finish First, which claim to provide the best gloss and protection but I can't seem to find those in the retail markets so I don't bother.



Agreed. Been using Meguiars for several years also. It has been used exclusively on my 97 Maxima SE (all stock), which continues to look great. Haven't used it on the Xty yet as it is only a month old, but give me time ....


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I use Mothers- the entire exterior system- and I absolutely love it. I started when I owned my last car- a 200 Z24, and have continued it with my XTrail....

Full Mothers Clay Bar System twice a year (May/June and Sept/Oct): When I do this, she gets the entire Mothers system- Washed, clay-bar, stripped, sealer/glaze, then liquid Caranuba wax 

This process takes roughly 8-10 hours for a quality job, but the effect is worth it.

She normally gets waxed every three weeks, and washed once a week, although that does vary with my schedule.

I use two different orbitals, a 10" and a 4" (for tight spots), both from Simoniz, and some good ole' hand power for buffing.

Interior, I use what remains of my stash of discontinued high-end Bissel Automotive carpet cleaner (if anyone knows where I can find more of this, lemme know- I'm running low) and Formula 2001 Interior Spray. 

Wheels & tires- I use a three-step Michelin tire/rim protectant system you can find at any Canadian Tire.

I also use a set of custom detailing brushes- some store bought, some improvised- for getting thouse tough to reach areas. A can of compressed air is also helpful.

Windows are old-school ammonia-smelling GM foaming Window cleaner (That stuff will scrape the skin off of a skunk), or (for light cleaning) a bottle of Mother's Window Cleaner.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

What do you folks use for removing greasy marks from the leather seats. I know the easy option would be to bar the children form eating in the car.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

xtratime said:


> What do you folks use for removing greasy marks from the leather seats. I know the easy option would be to bar the children form eating in the car.


No one eats on my leather seats - including adults. Depends what the greasy marks are from - chocolate, margarine, mayonaise, McDonalds fries, etc. I would first try some warm soapy water, then a decent leather cleaner, if all else fails, saddle soap should do the trick, but be careful to follow instructions closely. Note that if the soapy water doesn't help remove the stain, you may be stuck with it - you gotta be sure to get to it early in the game or you're toast.

jww


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

wow you guys are cleaning freaks!1 But then again I lease mine and plan to have it no more than 40mths then it is onto another vehicle. Thats not to say I do not take car of it quite the contrary bit of a clean freak myself but no 8-10 hrs on a cleaning wax job uh uh


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

Re Greasy marks on your seats. 
Try baby wipes (Good Quality) 
Sounds daft but try it.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Cisco Kid said:


> wow you guys are cleaning freaks!1 But then again I lease mine and plan to have it no more than 40mths then it is onto another vehicle. Thats not to say I do not take car of it quite the contrary bit of a clean freak myself but no 8-10 hrs on a cleaning wax job uh uh


With me, its no so much the wax- that takes maybe 2 hours- but the prep to get to that point. The reason for it is simple: My cars look as good inside and out three years down the road as they did the day I bought them, simply because I make that extra effort to keep them that way. When you lease, its a different story, but I've owned every car I've had, so I consider it a $35,000 investment that should be cared for. Spending a day outdoors in nice weather is not that big of a deal anyway, and even less so if you love to clean your ride. 

Besides, I'm a motorhead and a converted/maturing sport-compact tuner, so all this comes naturally- It would for anyone who's ever had to care for a $4000 dollar paint job.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Cantum said:


> ...My cars look as good inside and out three years down the road as they did the day I bought them, simply because I make that extra effort to keep them that way. When you lease, its a different story,... I consider it a $35,000 investment that should be cared for. Spending a day outdoors in nice weather is not that big of a deal anyway, and even less so if you love to clean your ride.


Not to be a braggard - but I have leased new vehicles now for 8 years running, and have always kept them fastidious. In fact - it's time to get the steam cleaner out in the next week or so and deep clean the carpetting. 

jee


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

jww said:


> Not to be a braggard - but I have leased new vehicles now for 8 years running, and have always kept them fastidious. In fact - it's time to get the steam cleaner out in the next week or so and deep clean the carpetting.
> 
> jee


HEHE...didn't say EVERYONE who leases ignores their car- just the average ones. There are some exceptions- They're all crazy clean-freaks though (Who'd bother taking care of a lease??), especially those that get out the steam-cleaner    :jump:


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Correct most who lease would not take care of vehicles as dilegently. I have friends who tell me my vehicles look like new 3 yrs later. In fact Nissan dealer commented on my Spec V coming back at 83K, they were impressed at the condition.

BTW I am an ex Windsorite, you may know some of my old buds back that way..

My X-Trail needs a cleaning after only 3 days and yeah I am thinking I may as well throw a wax job on it as well right off the bat!
:thumbup:


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I may well indeed, although if they trick out their rides, I'd probably know their cars before them.

I managed to get $7500 trade for my 2000 Cav (78k), largely on the basis of its condition (and some savvy negotiating), because I kept the car so well. Its a major difference between motor-heads, money-minded folks, and the Average Joe: A car is either a tool to be beaten down, an investment, or an extension of oneself. 

How you treat your ride reflects what you believe.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Finally used it..*

Ok.. I finally decided to use my Porter Cable buffer with the Sonus pads.. WOW!! It took me a little over an hour to do my X-Trail! It was so easy and it looks great!!! It's so easy to use and the results are worth it! I would recommend this for everyone who wants a real detailing Buffer!

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Porter Cable and Sonus Part II*

Hey!

Well this is not about the X-Trail but my wife's Hyundai 300GX BLACK!!! Since my X-Trail is Sunlit Sand it was easy using my Polisher as I mentioned in the last post... well today I decided to do my wife's car... and we all know what black is like....

I am happy to say that after 4 hours, first doing a complete paint clean and then the Wax with the kit I purchased from Autopia... it looks outstanding!!! I hated doing black cars before but this was amazing!!! Again I would recommend the Porter Cable and Sonus Kit from Autopia to everyone.. and remember I am a beginner in this not a pro.. but it looks unbelievable like a mirror shine... 

If you are interested in purchasing from Autopia.. look around the net there are many discount coupons one can use. Also at the Autopia site,

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/


FREE OF CHARGE is a great downloadable program called guide to detailing.. it is superb!

Stephen


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I just finished step one on the new X-Trail - washing it with Dawn dish soap. Ya I know, sounds crazy, but there's a method here.
Washing with Dawn will ensure I'm starting with a truely clean slate for when I start waxing tomorrow. I'm going to put a coat on tomorrow and another coat on Monday (have to wait about 24hrs between coats). Like I said earlier in this thread, I use Zaino Bros. show car products. If the results are anything like they were on my (also silver) CRX - and I fully expect them to be - the X-Trail is going to turn some heads on Tuesday when I'm done.

By the way, you guys ever tried waxing your wheels? I haven't but I've heard it works really well in that brake dust doesn't stick to the wheels much at all after. Much easier to wipe off apparently. I may try it. 

Ryan


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Umm*

Sorry to mess up your plans but the worst thing you can use on a car to wash is dish soap! It dries out the rubber! I agree with the Zanino, but use their car wash solution!. .. Anything other than Dish Soap.

Stephen




Rockford said:


> Well, I just finished step one on the new X-Trail - washing it with Dawn dish soap. Ya I know, sounds crazy, but there's a method here.
> Washing with Dawn will ensure I'm starting with a truely clean slate for when I start waxing tomorrow. I'm going to put a coat on tomorrow and another coat on Monday (have to wait about 24hrs between coats). Like I said earlier in this thread, I use Zaino Bros. show car products. If the results are anything like they were on my (also silver) CRX - and I fully expect them to be - the X-Trail is going to turn some heads on Tuesday when I'm done.
> 
> By the way, you guys ever tried waxing your wheels? I haven't but I've heard it works really well in that brake dust doesn't stick to the wheels much at all after. Much easier to wipe off apparently. I may try it.
> ...


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I know, I know, but Zaino actually reccommends using it - but only to prep the car for their products. The idea being that by using dish soap you're basically getting everything off (residual wax, etc...) and are starting from scratch. After washing with it the car is literally squeaky clean and with no protection whatsoever. Normally, you're right, you would not want this. But if you're getting ready to wax/polish, you want to put it overtop of the most clean/contaminant-free surface possible. The same sort of logic applies to clay bar treatments (which with a brand new vehicle, I don't think is necessary, so I'm not doing it).
I do have Zaino's soap and use it between washes AFTER wax/polish is already on the car. Don't worry man, I know what I'm doing.
And in case you're wondering if Zanio really know their stuff just check out their towel guidlines taken from their website (just to give you an idea of how serious these guys are).

"Towel Guidelines

I prefer high quality name brand 100% Cotton Towels Large White Bath Size for washing, drying and polishing. I don't like sponges natural or synthetic or any wash mitts, since they all can scratch.

Another great tip is to use a Toro 210mph Electric leaf blower. Dries your car in about 5 minutes.... without even touching the paint surface....

I prefer high quality name brand 100% Cotton Towels to dry the car. Chamois or the Absorber and especially the Water Blade are flat and could trap a piece of dirt and scratch the paint finish. Towels have nap and are much safer and forgiving. Even if it were to pickup a piece of dirt, the nap would cushion it.

Again Towels must be name brand high quality 100% Made in USA.

You must use only white. Not colored towels..... colored towels are not to be used because the dye leaves a chemical residue on the paint finish. Always wash your towels first before using. Use Liquid detergent and rinse twice.

When washing your towels. Only use Liquid detergent such as All or Tide, etc. Do not use Bleach, Powdered Detergents or any kind of fabric softener. They will leave a chemical residue on the towels which will transfer to your paint finish. Make sure to run rinse cycle twice to remove all detergent.

You should cut the selvages (borders) off the perimeter of the towels. This selvage contains nylon and polyester stitching that could possibly scratch your paint finish. The towels will fray a little once this is done. But it's better to play it safe.

Drying the towels on high heat will make them hold a static charge. I use the regular heat setting and remove them a little damp and let them air dry. You can fluff the towel real good when it's dry to make it softer.

As the towels get older they will lose there nap and absorbency and will have to be replaced.

Where to buy towels........

Some name brands make a lower quality version of their towels for K-Mart, Walmart and other big discount chains. These towels say 100% Cotton but that is not, totally true. The nap is 100% cotton but the backing material has polyester blend in it. So if you press a little to hard on the towel you can get some fine scratches or swirls. The point I'm trying to make is a lower quality towel is selling in a discount store for $6.00 or less (approximately) it is not the good stuff. I buy all my high quality towels at stores like Linens and Things and Bed, Bath and Beyond.

I realize that Cannon-Fieldcrest aka (Pillowtex) is no longer in business... but there are plenty of other towels still available. I buy all my Cannon & Fieldcrest towels in the Bath & Linen shops in the bigger stores in the mall. I pay anywhere from $10 to $20 per towel. You can also try Linens and Things or Bed, Bath and Beyond... If you cannot find the Cannon or Fieldcrest line, then any high quality substitute towel from the above stores is acceptable.

These are the real deal. I buy about 3 or 4 towels and they usually last me about a year."

See what I mean? I'm not knocking them but I doubt you'll get that degree of passion from something sold at Crappy Tire.
The Zanio website can be found at http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc if anyone's interested.

Now, after the F1 race today, it's down to business.

Ryan


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Well Said!*

Thanks for posting a great article.. and for clearing up the Dishwasher Fact... I know many that only use Dishwasher soap but do not know the damage it can cause.

I have used the bar on my New X-Trail for some bugs to remove and it works and also gets filled quickly!... LOL

Stephen






Rockford said:


> I know, I know, but Zaino actually reccommends using it - but only to prep the car for their products. The idea being that by using dish soap you're basically getting everything off (residual wax, etc...) and are starting from scratch. After washing with it the car is literally squeaky clean and with no protection whatsoever. Normally, you're right, you would not want this. But if you're getting ready to wax/polish, you want to put it overtop of the most clean/contaminant-free surface possible. The same sort of logic applies to clay bar treatments (which with a brand new vehicle, I don't think is necessary, so I'm not doing it).
> I do have Zaino's soap and use it between washes AFTER wax/polish is already on the car. Don't worry man, I know what I'm doing.
> And in case you're wondering if Zanio really know their stuff just check out their towel guidlines taken from their website (just to give you an idea of how serious these guys are).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I got 3 coats on the car and one coat on the wheels over the long weekend. So smooth now. In fact, I bet I see an improvement in mileage even!


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I use Meguiars to clean my wheels and the Mothers 3 phase system, with the paste carnuba as the 3rd phase. Its a lot of work but it is worth it.

Greg


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I do wax my wheels. Not sure if it makes a difference with repelling brake dust. Never did a true comparison, although I would think it would be of some benefit.

Greg


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Autopia Car Care Discount Spring 2007*

Wow this topic sure died.....but time to renew.... 

I just received an email from Autopia Car Care regarding their Spring Sale and with the weather finally changing and our Canadian X-Trail's being devoured by the salt they spread on the streets in Winter and our Interiors and Doors all covered in winter leftovers, we need to start getting ready to clean!

If you read my posts I purchased all my polishing items from Autopia and love them and will be purchasing new Pads.. but I thought all of you would want to know of the Spring Sale they are having and to look at their products as well. NO I DO NOT WORK FOR THEM! NO I DO NOT MAKE A COMMISSION! YES I GET THE SAME DISCOUNT AS YOU (This was for Marc so he will not pull the message - LOL) Here is the email I received.

----------------------------------
VALID UNTIL MARCH 19, 2007 

SAVEBIG" 15% off coupon

Dear Stephen,

With record snow days in Colorado, bitter cold in the Northeast, frozen citrus crops in California, twisters in the Midwest and South, and now fires in Southern California, we've all had a pretty rough winter (and maybe it's time for a European vacation!). Thankfully, this past weekend many of us saw beautiful weather and it appears that Spring is well on its way. With that in mind, car care season is back and so is our "SAVEBIG" 15% off coupon.

Over the winter we've been very busy adding new products. Our inventory now includes 17 new items from Meguiar's, including Meguiar's Quik Wheel Mist and their new Super Thick Microfiber Wash Mitt. Meguiar's polish fans will be happy to know we have the full line of 6" polishing pads and their popular professional polishes.

By request, we also brought back a number of Autoglym products. Several of the Autoglym products are among my favorites, including Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine and Autoglym Instant Show Shine. Instant Show Shine has a place in every car enthusiast's detailing kit. It's an amazing product.

Last month we announced Polycharger, the world's first and only Wax Booster additive. Acceptance of this product in the USA is phenomenal and it's now on its way to the UK and Europe. If you didn't get a chance to read about it, please do. It will change the way you think about wax protection.

For double savings with the SAVEBIG coupon, check our Hot Deals page. This week you'll find microfiber towels, pre-wax polish, detailing clay and more.

Happy Detailing!

Yours in Better Car Care,
David Bynon
Car Detailing Supplies, Car Wax, Car Polishers, Car Care Products

P.S., The SAVEBIG coupon can be applied to on-line sales only and may not be used in conjunction with other promotions. The SAVEBIG coupon expires 19 March, 2007. To use the SAVEBIG coupon, enter "SAVEBIG" as your coupon code at check out.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

I protect mine with a good layer of mud, all along the underside and up the doors - its winter and its an off roader, I don't think there meant to look pristine. If they are then I feel your no better than any other "Chelsea Tractor" driver. Perhaps its time for a poll along the lines of "Do you actually use your Xty for hat it was designed for or is the worst off roading you do is to mount the pavement!!

Oh, if its lucky, it occasionally gets a hose down from a power washer, its 4½ years old and scrubs up well when I can be bothered.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

davec said:


> I protect mine with a good layer of mud, all along the underside and up the doors - its winter and its an off roader,


That's the authentic off-roader look I go for too. Where do you buy your mud? Does it come in a aerosol or is it best applied with a brush?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*...*

maturity must come with age LOL at least for some people.... and with that.. no comment .. LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah, something for me to look forward to then.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

flynn said:


> That's the authentic off-roader look I go for too. Where do you buy your mud? Does it come in a aerosol or is it best applied with a brush?


Mine comes from my 2 horses (and the 9 others they share their fields with) so sometimes it not only looks the part but also stinks to high heaven...great!

Some shots of it when fairly clean and theinmates too:


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks like a contented Xt doing what it's designed for Dave. And the horses. Mine only gets to carry four dogs.

Mine looked similar last week and then you get those interesting slapping noises when you get back on tarmac as the mud flies off. Might give mine a wipe down at the weekend if I've time, soon gets the lived in look again.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine also carries a Border Collie and 2 kids around, it dosen't have an easy life - not to mention carrying hay/straw/horse feed around in the boot.

I know those noises well, and normally have to clean the mud off the horse box as it tends to get it all, I wonder if you can get those "flexible" mudflaps as seen on Landy Rovers for Xty's?

And in case anyone is wondering I changed the stock tyres to Pirrelli Scorpion STR's definately better in the soft mud without compromising the normal road holding.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Autopia Car Care SAVEBIG and Car Polisher Event*

Hi everyone,

Just letting you know that I received an email about Autopia's sale again.. of course after I just purchased more stuff from them! LOL.. My discount was from the last time at 15% so this one at 25% is even better. 

They are having having a 3-day, customers only, Car Polish and Polisher event. For three days only, select car polishes, polishers, foam pads and polishing bonnets are available to everyone at savings up to 25% off (public discount plus private SAVEBIG coupon savings).

Our Polish & Polisher Savings event starts Wednesday May 1st and ends at midnight Friday May 4th. To receive the maximum discount, you must use the 15% off SAVEBIG coupon code at checkout. The SAVEBIG coupon applies to all products in the store. Early birds may apply the special savings now. Due to demand, some products may be out of stock or delayed before Friday. 


Car Detailing Supplies, Car Wax, Car Polishers, Car Care Products



Stephen (no I do not work from them, nor do I get any additional discounts for this! Just like MaxDax.. I am just letting everyone know of a great place to get items, that is honest, quick and fast! They also have a great Car Care download that is free.. works on Windows only.)


----------

